# Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeBlanc



## Buzzkitty

Taken tonight through the bars. I cannot believe how he's grown in a month










Their cage










All four boys










All four boys trying to kiss my daughter through the bars!


Thanks for looking.


----------



## Night

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

Aww, adorable boys! But, you should know that your cage is only suitable for housing 2 rats. For the amuont of rats you have (which looks to be 4 or 5) you need a much, MUCH larger cage, and ASAP.


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

How do you tell albinos apart? I have a hard enough time with my rats, and the only thing they have in common is their heads look a little similar in low light.

Also, I do have to agree with Night. I have practically the same cage and three rats and I just learned it's a little too small for them, so four rats means it's definitely too small.


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

Awww look at the PEW's!!!

I think when you actually own them it's easier to tell them apart. You notice the tiny things, the way they act their head shape and their build etc. I have two ferrets the same coloration and I can tell them apart but sometimes from far away or if they are obscured I can call Gidgett Spazz and Spazz Gidgett >_> Lugh is easy though as he's blonde!

I go for my freak family variety in rats though. Baldy, one eyed, and big ears XD I love them! It wasn't really planned that way, just I tend to go for the more 'unique' rattys. Joshu was fantastically 'normal' but sadly he is no longer with us.


----------



## Night

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

You can also invest in some Sharpies and make little different-colored lines on their tails


----------



## fallinstar

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

aww they are so cute


----------



## Buzzkitty

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

Thank you for the advice. We have four rats. The cage is over 3 feet tall, with 5 levels, and the rat cage calculators I've used have said it's big enough for 4 full sized rats. They have tons of room. This will remain their home.


----------



## Night

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

What cage calculator did you use exactly? I've put the cage dimensions into a few, and all of them say either 2 or 3 rats. Rats need a lot of playing and running room. Where are they able to run in your current cage?


----------



## Buzzkitty

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

How did you get the dimensions of my cage? Heh. I'm not a moron. I used 2 cage calculators before we got it. One from ratty corner and the other from the UK site fancy rats. 
I posted pictures of my cage and boys. I really was not looking for unsolicited advice on the size of our cage.
I'm almost 40, well educated, and we are good animal caretakers. If you don't think my cage is big enough, that's fine. The boys would disagree. They run, they play, they have 2 full sized levels and 3 half size levels and a giant wheel, and a hammock. They're not exactly slumming it up! They also spend time outside of their cage every day.
Thanks and I'll take my leave now.


----------



## Night

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

The cage is highly marketed, it's not as though it's a rare find.


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*



Night said:


> You can also invest in some Sharpies and make little different-colored lines on their tails


lol, if only it were so simple. If all my rats looked the same I'd just give them all the same name and call it a night.

Buzzkitty, though Night is correct and would know the size of your cage, even if she doesn't, I would know the size since I have the exact same one. And according to every rat calculator I've used, the cage is barely too small for three rats, and too small for four.

We were just trying to let you know. I'm always happy to hear about ways to improve the well being of my rats, and certainly wasn't aware the cage was a little too small until it was pointed out to me.


----------



## Vixie

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

At two square fet per rat, just eyeing it tells me it could squeeze three rats in. I'm using your boy at the top for comparison.

You could very easily add on to the cage with hardware cloth(seems popular) and bits of 16-gauge wire. Ask Jennielove how she added onto hers, she may be of help. 

Beautiful boys. I had a REW once, and I just loved the white fur. :3


----------



## Buzzkitty

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

Maybe you should check out the fancy rats UK forum. Most of their cages, for the same amount of rats are the size of mine or smaller. 
Honestly, this is the second time I've posted pictures on this site and been lectured. The first time was for having an edible house. Did I know what it's ingredients were? Did I know that most of them come *unwrapped*? Oh, the horror.
Have some of you considered giving advice only when it's asked for? Otherwise, it's a bit heavy handed. 
I have a basset hound and 3 cats. I've been a cat Mum for 25 years, and had dogs my whole life, but don't frequent sites for bassets and cats offering my unsolicited expert advice based on a digital image.
I live with my rats. They're happy, healthy and well adjusted. The can stand on their hind legs, they run, they play. They would have been snake food, had they not come to live with us in their little rat ghetto.


----------



## Night

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

Simply because someone else keeps too many rats in too small of a cage doesn't make it okay.

You can have any animal for 10, 20, 30+ years, and still be a complete and utter novice. 

We give advice when it's necessary.


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

you tell em buzzkitty. i have to agree that people get carried away with advice giving. please don't jump down my throat for that one too, as that's already happened once. but either way, your babies are cute buzzkitty. i'd definitely have to say that from the outside, i have no idea which is which, lol.


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

Yeah, you tell us!

I am still curious how you personally tell them apart, though. Do you think at some point Bob became Leblanc and Leblanc became Bob? That's what would happen to me. Gods help me if I ever have twins.


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*



cjshrader said:


> Gods help me if I ever have twins.


i have always been afraid of that too. i'm sure if they're your own children you'll definitely be able to tell them apart better, but still.


----------



## Vixie

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*



Buzzkitty said:


> Maybe you should check out the fancy rats UK forum. Most of their cages, for the same amount of rats are the size of mine or smaller.
> Honestly, this is the second time I've posted pictures on this site and been lectured. The first time was for having an edible house. Did I know what it's ingredients were? Did I know that most of them come *unwrapped*? Oh, the horror.
> Have some of you considered giving advice only when it's asked for? Otherwise, it's a bit heavy handed.
> I have a basset hound and 3 cats. I've been a cat Mum for 25 years, and had dogs my whole life, but don't frequent sites for bassets and cats offering my unsolicited expert advice based on a digital image.
> I live with my rats. They're happy, healthy and well adjusted. The can stand on their hind legs, they run, they play. They would have been snake food, had they not come to live with us in their little rat ghetto.


We're not trying to attack you, or jump down your thraot or anything of the like. We're simply trying to give suggestions on making your rats a little happier.

And it's just that, a SUGGESTION. You don't have to actually listen to a word we say, you don't have to respond at all. But please do be aware that if you post anything on here, we WILL give our opinions and advice, that's the PURPOSE of this forum. This is a public site, keep in mind anyone and everyone is free to post on here. Whether the post make you happy or put a bug in your behind, you have given them that opportunity to say what they have to say.

Please, do NOT attack us for trying to help you make your rats happier. Understand we are just loving rattie owners(like you) and love to see happy, spoiled rats. If we are not satisfied with the inadequate housing you've provided for your rats and told us about, we WILL critique.

Bottom line, don't attack us for stating opinions and giving advice on a public website where you've given us the choice to. Just ignore it if you don't agree with it.

(Edited for typos)


----------



## Vixie

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*



Buzzkitty said:


> The first time was for having an edible house. Did I know what it's ingredients were? Did I know that most of them come *unwrapped*? Oh, the horror.


Yes, those Snak Shacks are NOT healthy for your ratties.

But notice how I said they are NOT HEALTHY. Whoever told you about it was merely concerned for the health of your rats. Please, don't be offended when we try to help you to be the best rat owner you can.


----------



## cupids_cuties

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

nice rats
i think pews are adorable


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

i think there's a difference between a suggestion and bombardment. the difference is when you receive a suggestion, you either take it or you don't. and that's that. bombardment is when you decide one way or another and people repeatedly suggest and counter-suggest to the point that it's irritating and overbearing. you guys suggested a bigger cage. the suggestion was not taken. and that is that. different people take care of their animals in different ways. that may hurt you or amaze you, but there is nothing productive that can be accomplished by badgering someone about what they should and should not do. that's all i'm saying.


----------



## Vixie

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*



OnlyOno said:


> i think there's a difference between a suggestion and bombardment. the difference is when you receive a suggestion, you either take it or you don't. and that's that. bombardment is when you decide one way or another and people repeatedly suggest and counter-suggest to the point that it's irritating and overbearing. you guys suggested a bigger cage. the suggestion was not taken. and that is that. different people take care of their animals in different ways. that may hurt you or amaze you, but there is nothing productive that can be accomplished by badgering someone about what they should and should not do. that's all i'm saying.


That's not the problem.
The problem is this person is attacking US for giving suggestions.


----------



## Buzzkitty

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

I did not attack. I simply said thanks for the unsolicited advice, but I'm comfortable with my choices.
I was sharing pictures of my rats. 
I can tell them apart! Their temperments are all very different and they all have little quirks that tell me who they are. 
At first it was that two were bigger and two were smaller, but now it's just personality quirks.
I did dab food coloring on them at one point, but they licked it off. Yes, I put red dye number whatever on one of them. Heh heh.


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

Haha, that's hilarious. I wonder if you can use hair coloring on rats? Not that I ever would...but...a blonde rat would be cool.


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

haha, i doubt it. hair coloring is so bad for your hair (admittedly i do it all the time, but my hair seems happier when i don't). i'd stick with food coloring. or you could use jello on them like they did for the color-changing horse in the wizard of oz!


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

Don't give me ideas


----------



## twitch

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

they used jello on the coloring changing horse? how would jello work at coloring the horse? i mean its all gooey and ... well jello-y...


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: Here's my Bob (and brothers Shugy, Snowy, & LeB*

i think they just rubbed the powder into his white fur, or something. i wish i really knew, ha ha. something about jello and the colors on that horse though. if i find a link or something i'll def post it. 

EDIT: found a page saying it was a jello paste that worked, as the horse could lick it off but not take the color out. the page the article linked to though, cannot be found (of course). XD


----------

